# Donations for new wheelchair for cklimpt to replace his that was stolen.



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

PayPal: [email protected] 
If you pay by PayPal, please remember to include your 2Cool handle in the comment box so I know who you are and can include it on my spreadsheet. If you would like to remain anonymous, please let me know that too. Don't forget that if you have PayPal set up with a CC or debit card, there is a fee attached. It is 2.9% plus .30 cents.

If you would like to send a check or cash, please PM me for my address.

If you missed the original post about the theft, you may view it here: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=446623

Let's work together to get cklimpt mobile again. These chairs are expensive and every little bit helps.

I will run this through Sunday, November 4, 2012, and have the funds to cklimpt on Monday sometime after the bank opens and I get off of work.

Thanks,
MD


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

done


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Done, thanks Wendi!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Done...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Done!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

done. thank you for putting this together Wendi! Can you give us a running balance of where we are every now and then?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

also, it's my understanding that if you do a direct transfer from your bank account (same as paying cash), then the receiver doesn't get dinged with a fee. so if you have a checking account linked to your paypal account, use that if you can. that's what i did, hopefully the full $ amt will get there.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

In for the good cause. Hope we can get it done!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Done; did not include my handle but dusek.joe is my email


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Miss Dixie..I sent ya a PM....Please check and reply when ya have chance

Thanks...frank n texas


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I have responded to all PM's with my address. 

Yes, I will keep a running total and post up.

And, yes, POC Troutman...you are correct that there is no fee if your PayPal is associated with a checking account or you use funds you already have in PayPal.

Dusek..I could probably figure your handle out...lol.

Thanks to everyone that has responded so far. Every little bit helps.


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Mailed.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Miss Dixie, we all remember how the bullied school-bus monitor was very-well over compensated for her afternoon grief ride, so what I'm getting to is, do you have in mind a group to receive the, if any over-run funds, maybe to a wheel-chair, GoodWill, SalvationArmy organization or such? Thanks.

Pay-Pal, the straw-bucks. My joy.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Great idea,

My mother is bound to a wheelchair due to M.S and she has (2) chairs as well. One is for inside and the other is more for outside so she can move about the yard and still play with the garden. I can't imgine her having one of her chairs stolen. Great idea, and kudos for starting a fund. I know those chairs are NOT cheap, in the $1,000's. I hope we can get close to it.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Great idea,
> 
> My mother is bound to a wheelchair due to M.S and she has (2) chairs as well. One is for inside and the other is more for outside so she can move about the yard and still play with the garden. I can't imgine her having one of her chairs stolen. Great idea, and kudos for starting a fund. I know those chairs are NOT cheap, in the $1,000's. I hope we can get close to it.


If anyone can do the impossible, it's this group. I've seen some amazing things accomplished here.

Thanks to Wendi for being the "Banker".


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I know somebody in the biz Wendi. Ill PM you a link and call him Monday morning. He is a 2Cooler.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I posted this offer in the original thread but will repeat it here.

I am in the generator business. I will sell any generator made by Generac for $100 over my cost when you mention 2cool and this cause. All of that $100 will be donated to this cause. Offer stands until the man has a new chair. 

Folks, this is not charity. I don't think he ever asked for it or claimed to need it. This is just some good people helping someone that suffered a bad break. I recomend that any additional funds go to the CCA.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Send a pm this way and I will send 20 my next check.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i still want to donate the 20.00 i said i would in the other thread but i will not have any extra funds till end of next week. i will watch the thread to see if the total needed gets done before then or someone can front the 20.00 for me in my name then i will send a postal money order back to them + any extra fee involved then. medical equitment is crazy high, i have a motorized scooter that was 2500.00 10 years ago that ive kept running by having things replaced instead of just getting a new one


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

You the man kempoc


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

How the man kempoc


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

fyi and off topic a little. My dad has motorized scooter (my gramma passed about 3 years ago, so it probably needs a battery), not the cheapo welfare scooter type, I guess it's for sale. If anyone is in need let me know and I'll find out what he wants (if anything) for it..

A


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

So far in PayPal, I have received $341.19 including the fees that were deducted.

TwoZJZ
Twitch-Twitch-Boom
Dusek
POC Troutman
Hollywood1053
Lordbater
Steven H (no handle given)
Kevin P (no handle given)
Matthew H (no handle given)
Jared B (no handle given)

Thanks to all the 2Coolers that are mailing checks. I have responded to all PM's with my address.

You guys are the best!! 

As for any excess above and beyond the cost of the chair....I will put it to the 2Cool brain trust. I do know that mobility means the world to someone that needs it. My cousin had MD and passed away last year at the age of 18. He was in a mobilized chair most of his life. Another great friend of mine suffers from MS and uses a chair when needed.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

How much is the chair? I will ask my company for a donation.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Knotty Fly said:


> How much is the chair? I will ask my company for a donation.


I'm not sure how much it is. He already has a frame and needs wheels and other parts. Maybe cklimpt can fill us in on the price. Right now, I have received a little over $400 through PayPal. Checks will be coming in within the next few days.

Thanks Knotty Fly!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Done


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Miss Dixie said:


> I'm not sure how much it is. He already has a frame and needs wheels and other parts. Maybe cklimpt can fill us in on the price. Right now, I have received a little over $400 through PayPal. Checks will be coming in within the next few days.
> 
> Thanks Knotty Fly!


Miss Dixie

Lets find out how much a new one is. I mean a real nice one that we might be able to attach rod holders, and a tackle bag!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

PP gift sent :flag:


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't want my generator offer to be an empty one if nobody buys a generator. I understand that this is a tough time of year for non-essentials after buying things like cheer leader uniforms and with Christmas just around the corner. So, I am sending the first $100 in now - before any generators are sold.

Having said that, if you are thinking generator - remember - I will sell you one at cost plus $100 with the $100 going to this cause.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Guys I am lost for words. There are other people in this world that are MUCH more in need of help then me. I live a fairly comfortable life as myself and my wife both bring in a decent income. I never expected this to happen just because I went on a rant on a fishing forum.
I do have medical insurance and I am checking to see how much they will cover. My thought was to purchase a new every day chair and then add the parts to my current chair to make it more mobile outdoors.

I feel like I shouldn't accept these offers but then again I doubt the 2cool family will accept a no.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Too late cKlimt. 2cool has sprung into action. When this is done you can Pay it forward if you like.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

cklimpt said:


> Guys I am lost for words. There are other people in this world that are MUCH more in need of help then me. I live a fairly comfortable life as myself and my wife both bring in a decent income. I never expected this to happen just because I went on a rant on a fishing forum.
> I do have medical insurance and I am checking to see how much they will cover. My thought was to purchase a new every day chair and then add the parts to my current chair to make it more mobile outdoors.
> 
> I feel like I shouldn't accept these offers but then again I doubt the 2cool family will accept a no.


It's not charity. Don't take it that way. It's just some folks trying to right a wrong. Pay it forward.:cheers:


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Knotty Fly said:


> Miss Dixie
> 
> Lets find out how much a new one is. I mean a real nice one that we might be able to attach rod holders, and a tackle bag!!!


Just doing a little research, looks like around 3K for a new one.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Zereaux said:


> Just doing a little research, looks like around 3K for a new one.


Currently, without the checks, cklimpt has $535.25 in PayPal.

Please don't forget to include your handle if paying by PayPal. Also, it would make it easier to include your handle on the memo line if you're paying by check. Thanks to all who have donated thus far. I know the power of 2Cool...and it CAN happen!!!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Through PM's I have talked to cklimpt and a new chair is around $2400. We are currently at a little over $500 through PayPal. Checks should start flowing in soon.

PayPal received by:
wmvoss
TripleGrip
Marc T.
Nelson6500
Activescrape


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Doned


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sent


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

You guys are awesome! I am blessed.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Donation sent through Paypal. Hope he gets to go fishing again soon.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Done


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sent


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

We are up to $957.25

PayPal received from:
Jason W
Galveston Yankee
Driftfish20
Hotrod
Bubbaette
Weimtrainer
Agonzales1981


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

Miss Dixie I`d like an address to send a donation I`m a vet and having a hard time with the VA with disability changes but still can get around under my own power, moneys really tight but would like to still help alittle thx .Bill [ Sorry forgot about a pm] Dam CRS


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Check is in an envelope, will be in the mail in the AM...if we can get to 75%, I know where the balance is...


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Paypal Sent


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

We have broke the 1K mark.

PayPal received from:
oso blanco
Harriett W.
I'm Headed South

2Coolers rock.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

Cks in the mail


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

saltwaterjunky said:


> Cks in the mail


Thats the way I answer my phones, if I pick-up.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

PayPal received from: 
Sweenyite
vette74

Checks received from:
DCUnger
Scott S.

Total amount $1201.37 so far. Half way there for a new chair.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mont, how long will you keep this up here?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Paypal sent.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

spergersalty, I am keeping PayPal open until Sunday, November 4, so I can get the funds to him on Monday. If we happen to fall short, maybe cklimpt will post up his addy or PayPal for those that are between paydays. 

Blake, got your PayPal


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I do have a paypal address, and could share that if needed. I have prayed and thought about ya'lls donations as I was having a difficult time accepting the funds from all of you. The Lord has touched me and blessed me through the 2cool family. There are still good people in this word. Thank you all!!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

check sent this morning...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

'Mr Franklin' coming to see ya in PayPal, Wendi...

Good luck, cklimpt...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ill make it till friday, my 20.00 paypal sent


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Sent to ur paypal, good luck..


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Total of PayPal and checks is: $1732.29

PayPal received from:

Tortuga
Newcomb Turk
sotexhookset and captainharvey
roundman

Checks received from:
Cajun Bob and RC's Mom
Gumtcheeze
Zereaux
Tom H.
Ron S.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

$20 sent. Glad to be a part of it.


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sent


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

smokingguntoo and psnider22...PayPal's received.

Checks received from: acoastalbender and Bird. 

Thanks.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sent


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Paypal from George H.

Checks received from Allen and Wilson.

Total as of today is: $2042.29.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Miss Dixie said:


> Paypal from George H.
> 
> Checks received from Allen and Wilson.
> 
> Total as of today is: $2042.29.


 Wow Miss Dixie you and all the 2Cooler's Rock. I am proud to be a part of this. It is kind of like your neighbor's barn burning down and the area friends coming together to rebuild it. It is definitely not charity just, friends taking the sting out of a wrong. Jim


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Oso Blanco said:


> Wow Miss Dixie you and all the 2Cooler's Rock. I am proud to be a part of this. It is kind of like your neighbor's barn burning down and the area friends coming together to rebuild it. It is definitely not charity just, friends taking the sting out of a wrong. Jim


It is awesome isn't it??? I have so much to pay forward not sure I will ever catch up.

I have been trying to pass out Greenies but keep hitting my max and have to wait 24 hours. Lol

I am not able to say thank you enough.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

cklimpt said:


> Guys I am lost for words. There are other people in this world that are MUCH more in need of help then me. I live a fairly comfortable life as myself and my wife both bring in a decent income. I never expected this to happen just because I went on a rant on a fishing forum.
> I do have medical insurance and I am checking to see how much they will cover. My thought was to purchase a new every day chair and then add the parts to my current chair to make it more mobile outdoors.
> 
> I feel like I shouldn't accept these offers but then again I doubt the 2cool family will accept a no.


This is where you lost your choice about accepting the offer :headknock *AND NO* 2Cool will not accept a refusal from you. What happened to you was unforgivable and ignorant. 2Cooler's help folks, just pay it forward if you ever have the chance.



cklimpt said:


> It is awesome isn't it??? I have so much to pay forward not sure I will ever catch up.
> 
> I have been trying to pass out Greenies but keep hitting my max and have to wait 24 hours. Lol
> 
> I am not able to say thank you enough.


This is where you got a few points back!!! :dance:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Oso Blanco said:


> Wow Miss Dixie you and all the 2Cooler's Rock. I am proud to be a part of this. It is kind of like your neighbor's barn burning down and the area friends coming together to rebuild it. It is definitely not charity just, friends taking the sting out of a wrong. Jim


Minus all the freaky beards and horse drawn carriages...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Way for everyone to step up. Thanks to all who donated. Hope you get you a brand new off road chair bud


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

Done by paypal, all the best ..steve


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

schmitty, received your PayPal. 

I'm so pleased with everyone stepping up and giving from your heart. I already knew the power of 2Cool and what can happen when one of our own is in need. Our goal of $2400 is almost met.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Check received from Blk Jack224 and PayPal from ******* Fishin. Thanks!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Check received from Blk Jack224. Thanks!


?? So now he can get 2 chairs right?


Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Miss Dixie said:


> Check received from Blk Jack224 and PayPal from ******* Fishin. Thanks!


Thank you for the opportunity to enhance my karma factor. :smile:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Tomorrow's the last day...anybody else? We're almost there. :dance:


----------



## FISHSTICK (Sep 3, 2005)

Sent, better late than never I guess.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Sent. 

Dissapointed that there were no takers on the generator offer.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Miss Dixie said:


> I'm so pleased with everyone stepping up and giving from your heart. I already knew the power of 2Cool and what can happen when one of our own is in need. Our goal of $2400 is almost met.


So cool to see this working....angelsm....now if I could only get y'all to help me replace the worm I had stolen the other day......I got robbed......really...

.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

PayPal received from: Barefoot Boy, Comeback, Fishstick, and KEMPOC. Thanks y'all. 

Total as of Sunday, November 4, 2012 is: $2276.26

I know of one more check being mailed to me which would leave $24.74 short of our goal of $2400. 

Yes, PayPal will end today. acoastalbender, I will send you a worm...what color do you want? KEMPOC, you had a most generous offer on the generator. Thank you for you personal donation.

You 2Coolers have proved to me once again that we can all do what we can and pitch in for one of our own and get 'er done!! I am proud to say I have been a part of this board for nearly 14 years. We've grown quite a bit since 2Cool's inception, but I can say that this board definitely attracts some great people. Thanks to all that have donated. I am going to hit cklimpt up and have him show me his honey holes.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

That's AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

You are over now. 

Thanks for making this happen for him, Wendi.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I keep trying to think of the perfect reply every time someone else adds to the fund. Words cannot express the feeling of gratitude I have for each and every one of you!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

cklimpt said:


> I keep trying to think of the perfect reply every time someone else adds to the fund. Words cannot express the feeling of gratitude I have for each and every one of you!



similar to what was mentioned before, you didn't really have much say in the matter..

A


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Chuck said:


> You are over now.
> 
> Thanks for making this happen for him, Wendi.


Thank you Chuck. We have exceed the goal of $2400. Thanks to everyone. I'll text you tomorrow cklimpt. God bless each and every one of you.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

God Bless all of yall and especially Wendy. Good job young lady!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Miss Dixie said:


> Thank you Chuck. We have exceed the goal of $2400. Thanks to everyone. I'll text you tomorrow cklimpt. God bless each and every one of you.


Well, I shot 44 on 9 holes this afternoon after work. 
But this makes it all go away


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

It is inspiring what the people on this site do. I think a lot of credit for getting this to happen goes to Wendi. She has, over the years, stepped up to the plate in using her organizational skills here on 2cool many times helping many members of the site. Think she deserves a title, maybe the organizing maven of 2cool. Thanks Miss Dixie.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's great!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

dallasrick said:


> It is inspiring what the people on this site do. I think a lot of credit for getting this to happen goes to Wendi. She has, over the years, stepped up to the plate in using her organizational skills here on 2cool many times helping many members of the site. Think she deserves a title, maybe the organizing maven of 2cool. Thanks Miss Dixie.


x2, wish i coulda afforded to donate more but was glad to help out with what i could and glad the amount needed was met, and just glad i was part of it. hope he has one ready to purchase already so he can get back in the saddle!! god bless 2cool and wendi and mont, thanks guys :texasflag


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

everything in motion?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm thinking so. Can we see pics of the new chair???


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Of course I will share pics with everyone. I am meeting up with Ms. Wendi today to pick up the funds from her. I trying to make an appt. with a mobility specialist on Saturday to get it ordered. These types of chairs are manufactured to fit the person as most light weight chairs are.

What my plan is at this point is to purchase a new every day chair, and the parts for my current chair that will make it even better then the one that was stolen. I am super stoked about this!!! Thanks to all of you!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

While yore at it, CK...might talk to the chair man about installing a 5 HP Briggs & Stratton on that sucker.. 2cool would be tickled with that.... A feller outdoorsman ought to go 'first class'...:biggrin:

Kidding aside..we are all so happy to see YOU happy...

"Good things happen to Good Folks"....:cheers:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

cklimpt said:


> Of course I will share pics with everyone. I am meeting up with Ms. Wendi today to pick up the funds from her. I trying to make an appt. with a mobility specialist on Saturday to get it ordered. These types of chairs are manufactured to fit the person as most light weight chairs are.
> 
> What my plan is at this point is to purchase a new every day chair, and the parts for my current chair that will make it even better then the one that was stolen. I am super stoked about this!!! Thanks to all of you!!


Good to hear, good luck getting everything squared away.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Install Lojack!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

On my way from Clear Lake to meet with Chris. I hope we can find a photographer.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I just left from meeting Chris aka cklimpt and he said thank you to everyone. I think his smile says it all.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

What can you say but 2cool.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Great job everyone! This brings a tear of happiness to my eye! Glad to be a small part of it!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I wished I could of helped, but I'm running a little behind on funds right now. Good job Wendi.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Awesome!

TH


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice and thank you miss dixie and everyone that pitched in. Climpkt- enjoy it bud. But put a dam car alarm on this one! Ha! j/k


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

2COOL! Stoked to see this all come together.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Check received from bwebster today. Thank you!

Still waiting on one more money order and I get it to cklimpt.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't forget to spring for a LowJack on the new chair!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got a mobility specialist coming to the house on Monday to do a seating analysis and then we can get the order going. The types of chairs are all custom built to fit the individual. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart! I have plenty to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That sounds great bud! Please post a pic when you get the new wheels. Will it have a rod holder?


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> That sounds great bud! Please post a pic when you get the new wheels. *Will it have a rod holder?*


And a cup holder....


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> And a cup holder....


And a hitch to pull the cold beer cooler!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

cklimpt said:


> And a hitch to pull the cold beer cooler!


:rotfl: Now you got the hang of it.
If you now have a smile on your face after being a victim of theft, well, you just proved the wife right on havin better things to spend money on than guns and fishing. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Lojak this one.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

dallasrick...got your money order. Thanks!

Chris, I will get a check to you in the mail first thing in the morning.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Last night my neighbor in another building came by with some mail for me that was wrongly delivered to her neighbor. The post marks date back to the beginning of October. 

There were several people that I gave my address to and didn't receive a check. However, those people didn't leave their screen name on the checks I did receive. If you sent a check and I didn't acknowledge you by first name and last initial on this thread, please let me know so I can investigate. I have the handles of those that said they would donate, but don't know the real name that goes along with it. If something came up and you weren't able to donate....we met our goal, but I would still like to know if you sent a check and I didn't acknowledge you.

If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Thank you to Matt from Seahunt and Fishstick. I logged onto PayPal this morning to pay for something on Ebay and noticed that the funds hit after the "bank" was closed on my part and I didn't check it after that.

The funds have been transferred to Chris.

Thanks again for everyone who donated.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I want everyone of you to know that I am very Thankful for your generosity. I have had the opportunity to meet with a seating specialist to get the chair ordered and truly excited with what we put together. It will probably be the first part of next year before it is finished but will be well worth the wait! There will be lots of pictures posted once it is delivered. I am blessed and owe it all to the 2cool family!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

2cool, merry christmas bro!!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome job Miss Dixie!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Ontherocks said:


> Awesome job 2 Coolers


I fixed it for ya.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Wheelchair parts are starting to arrive!!! Here are the rear wheels I'm going to use. I am so stoked!!!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Once again, thank you all!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Rock on. Errr, roll on. Helll, rock n roll on. That's what you need. A stereo on that thing!!!!

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I saw the strangest looking wheelchair a couple weeks ago in the Bahamas. The sand is real fine and soft, there was a lady pushing her mother in a chair with huge tires, maybe 12" wide. She pushed her right into the surf and dumped her out!

Congrats on the new ride, hope it works out well for you!!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Pushing my fat butt around is hard enough! I don't need to be adding any additional weight. LOL



lordbater said:


> Rock on. Errr, roll on. Helll, rock n roll on. That's what you need. A stereo on that thing!!!!
> 
> A
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey cklimpt,

How's you project coming along? Hopeful you've got it all together. We all want to see your new ride.

SG2


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

smokinguntoo said:


> Hey cklimpt,
> 
> How's you project coming along? Hopeful you've got it all together. We all want to see your new ride.
> 
> SG2


X2! So glad it is coming together, so glad so many of us here stepped up with special thanks to miss dixie...

.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

All the parts have arrived and I will assemble this weekend!! Thank you all again.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

great! send pictures when you get it all together!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Yup, lets see some pictures.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

cklimpt said:


> All the parts have arrived and I will assemble this weekend!! Thank you all again.


Awesome....looking forward to the pics. And the fishing trip too!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Miss Dixie said:


> Awesome....looking forward to the pics. And the fishing trip too!!


right on


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I've finally got it all finished up. Thank you all!! I haven't had a chance to really use it but have hit up a few trails. Tell me what y'all think. The front wheel adapter is awesome! When in use it lifts the small front casters off the ground so they don't dig down in the loose stuff.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very Kewl! :smile:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

brother,,, that is awesome!! hope you can get out and enjoy life! glad i could be part of this! god bless!! you need a sheepie sticker too!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

2.75 wide knobbys


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I would love to sport a sheepie sticker on it. Hell the build was sponsored by 2cool!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

need some action shots with you hooked up on a fish


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

special thanks to miss dixie!!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

roundman said:


> special thanks to miss dixie!!


exactly!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

roundman said:


> special thanks to miss dixie!!


Bingo.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Yup yup. Props to Miss Dixie for sure. Also all of yall who donated should give yourself a silent round of applause.. Yall done good..

Looks good CKL... Congratulations.. I'm proud to be a part of the 2Cool group that makes something so awesome like this happen..

Andrew


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

lordbater said:


> Yup yup. Props to Miss Dixie for sure. Also all of yall who donated should give yourself a silent round of applause.. Yall done good..
> 
> Looks good CKL... Congratulations.. I'm proud to be a part of the 2Cool group that makes something so awesome like this happen..
> 
> Andrew


thats what 2colers do andy, you know it cause you do it as much as anyone.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Nice ride Chris.

I did nothing but collect the donations. The special thanks goes to all those who gave so unselfishly and to 2Cool. Without them, this wouldn't have happened. 

Next project just may be a chair ramp at your beach house. About that fishing trip.....


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice! Thanks all. Special thanks to Miss Dixie.

SG2


----------

